# Single Pinch Bolt Stems vs.



## Natalie Portman (Sep 23, 2007)

I know some custom builders are creating single pinch bolt stems, and I was curious to what advantage this may have over 4-bolt faceplate designs?

The only advantages that cross my mind are simplicity and weight, but in terms of usability I'm uncertain, especially since removable faceplate designs seem to be all the _rage_.

Inform me with your analytical prowess, it'll be well appreciated.


----------



## flyingsquirrelcycles (Dec 21, 2007)

old school classic looks vs new school ease of use.

Snaking a bar through a pinch style stem is like playing with a wire puzzles not to mention you have to have a bare bar.

you won't find any single bolt stems on production bikes due to single point of failure. there used to be a lot of stems that only used one bolt for the steerer Trek's icon comes to mind and they were all recalled.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I recently did a 4-bolt and a 1-bolt design and I preffer the looks of the 1-bolt. Though, if it's for drop bars, I would go 4-bolt just due to the saved instalation hassle.
















And there's the no-bolt option.









-Joel


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

nice work...


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

flyingsquirrelcycles said:


> you won't find any single bolt stems on production bikes due to single point of failure. there used to be a lot of stems that only used one bolt for the steerer Trek's icon comes to mind and they were all recalled.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Single bolt stem sooner or later = creak, creak, creak ...


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

derby said:


> Single bolt stem sooner or later = creak, creak, creak ...


I'm pretty sure that you don't get creaking from a single bolt stem or from a 4 bolt stem clamp design. You get creaking because of metal scraping metal. Try putting some grease between the bar and stem clamp.


----------

